# Book: Natural Beekeeping- Organic Approcahes to Modern Apiculture



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

Written by Ross Conrad. 
Has anyone read it? I am curious what you think.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I just finished reading it...*

Much of it was a review of what I already knew. But it was very useful to have it all presented logically in one place. He really gives a great overview of the issues & solutions to all the problems you will encounter in the beeyard. It's nice to know that there are natural alternatives to the chemical path the rest of the agricultural community has followed for 50 years or more. I recommend the book. -Danno


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I'm a newbie but I liked it and I think it will be a good reference book for me.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with danno1800. I got my copy last week and haven't really had time to go through it thoroughly, but it looks like a great reference for all things natural WRT beekeeping. Well worth purchasing.


----------



## jeannie (Dec 26, 2006)

*book review*

I got mine several weeks ago and have read about 90%. So far I'm not that impressed. Alot about his thoughts on the world and history and some on organics. these sections are vauge and lack indepth information. And being from the south he has in places stated that he doesn't know if the things he does will work in the south,so not much help to me. But I guess all in all if may be helpful. I rate it mediocre.


----------



## Rabbitdog (Jul 22, 2005)

*average at best*

I'm with Jeannie. It would be a good book for a beginner but not alot of new information. Unfortunately, the author spends more time than necessary discussing his personal world view and disdain for modern agriculture. While I agree with much in this book, it was less than I hoped for and would only recommend it to absolute beginners in beeking.


----------



## Borgnik (Jul 9, 2005)

It's a beginner book but probably not a bad one to start with compared with all the others that use chemicals as a first step. I also was hoping for more content on organic technique. I found his world view of agriculture a little tedious and his opinions are that, opinions, but I would have liked for it to have been stated more briefly. Most of the book is no different than others in teaching basic techniques and how to watch out for pests and disease.


----------

